# 4 weeks post RAI questions



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

1-2 weeks after RAI I felt better, lots of energy etc... brain fog was gone!! Now 4 weeks later I don't feel so good anymore. I am extremely tired, my body is sore all over, and I feel sick in my stomach. What are the hypo symptoms? Radiologist said I might not go hypo, the goal was to make me normal. I go to the endo on June 4. If I'm feeling bad and my labs are normal will they treat me anyway?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> 1-2 weeks after RAI I felt better, lots of energy etc... brain fog was gone!! Now 4 weeks later I don't feel so good anymore. I am extremely tired, my body is sore all over, and I feel sick in my stomach. What are the hypo symptoms? Radiologist said I might not go hypo, the goal was to make me normal. I go to the endo on June 4. If I'm feeling bad and my labs are normal will they treat me anyway?


We need to see your labs and the ranges when you get them. They can be in normal range but that means nothing if you don't feel well. What is normal for one is not normal for the other.

Sounds like you are going hypo and I don't know what is meant by RAI making you normal. Your thyroid was zapped. You will need thyroxine replacement somewhere along the line here.


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Last night and today I started having a lot of back pain. My muscles have been sore all over too, especially my upper thighs front and back. Are these symptoms of hypo or something else?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> Last night and today I started having a lot of back pain. My muscles have been sore all over too, especially my upper thighs front and back. Are these symptoms of hypo or something else?


They could be from hypo. Can't know for sure unless you get labs and see if you need to be on thyroxine replacement.

When are you seeing the doctor?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Call the doc and report symptoms. Blood work could be done early. I wish I had called sooner, before my TSH went to 42.

Renee


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah I have been for bloodwork 3x since RAI on Mar 17th. I am already hypo and on the lowest dose of Synthroid to start. I go again in 2 weeks for bloodwork.
I'd call your Dr and let them know you are not feeling well.

Leanne


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you I will call doc. in morning.


----------

